# Mixed Wood trim?



## LorieK (Nov 16, 2014)

My entire house has oak wood trim and cabinets, with oak wood floors on the first floor. Upstairs, I have painted my master bedroom with a blue that would really look great with white wood trim, and I want to update my master bath in the same colors. 

Can I mix the wood trim in my house or is that a bad idea????


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's your house, if you like it go with it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Most houses in this area have the larger trim downstairs and the smaller trim or different trim upstairs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Are the doors (entry way and closet doors ) stained or painted?
In my house my trim on the first floor is stained QS oak and the 
doors are painted a cream color.
In our daughters house, she has cherry stained doors with creamy
white trim on the doors and moldings. Except for her bathrooms and
mud room all her floors are hardwood. Also her floor trim is painted 
white...It looks gorgeous.
I think your painted trim in the bedroom would look very nice. It would
gives the room definition and would brighten up the room as well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is my daughters mud room with stained doors and painted trim.
Hope this helps in your decision.


----------

